# F-22 in Alaska



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2007)

Enjoy:






An F-22 Raptor flies above Alaska as it arrives Nov. 5 to Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska





An F-22 Raptor performs 60-knot testing on low runway conditions Nov. 8 at Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska.





An F-22 Raptor performs manuevering, stopping and going on low runway conditions Nov. 7 at Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska.





An F-22 Raptor comes to a stop Nov. 5 on the runway at Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska. The F-22 underwent cold-weather testing on its breaking system, with emphasis on its ability to maneuver, stop and go on slippery surfaces. The aircraft was tested by the 411th Flight Test Squadron during a three-week deployment on incrementally low-level runway condition reading surfaces, with temperatures ranging between 37 to -13 degrees. The F-22 is from Edwards AFB, Calif. (U.S. Air Force photo/Kevin Roberston)


----------



## JAWS228 (29 Nov 2007)

Nice pics TH6!  Good to see that those ageing F-15s up there will soon be replaced (if those tests go well).


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Nov 2007)

Where's that drooling icon when I need it? ;D


----------



## guns_and_roses (30 Nov 2007)

That's a beautiful aircraft. I had the chance to see it at the EX in Toronto during the airshow this past summer.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 Nov 2007)

Saw it fly in Texas last month.  It's performance is truly jawdropping- it does things I would have thought to be aerodynamically impossible.


----------

